# Time Capsule, déconnexion intempestive internet



## zags (13 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Une Time Capsule (modèle récent, 2To) est connectée en filaire derrière une freebox (Elle obtient une adresse IP non-fixe via dhcp).

Les ordinateurs portables (3) et l'Apple TV se connectent en WiFi à la Time Capsule. (les adresses MAC de ces 4 appareils sont indiquées à la Time Capsule pour que le dhcp leur envoie toujours la même adresse IP).

note : Les adresses MAC de ces 4 appareils sont également renseignées dans la configuration du routeur de la freebox. Ainsi, si pour une raison quelconque l'utilisateur préfère se connecter directement à la freebox l'adresse IP envoyée sera toujours la même (attribuée).


Mon problème :
Régulièrement la Time Capsule perd la connexion au net (vraiment régulièrement, quasi intempestif !).
Pendant ce temps la freebox se porte bien (toujours connectée au net) et l'utilisateur peut se connecter en WiFi dessus pour aller sur le net tranquillou.
Du côté de la Time Capsule, soit il faut attendre sagement (et patiemment) que la connexion au net se rétablisse), soit il faut enlever la prise 220 et la remettre :confuses:


J'ai deux questions :
1) Pourquoi ce problème de déconnexion de la Time Capsule (et comment le résoudre) ?

2) Comment faire pour connaitre l'adresse MAC de l'interface ethernet (filaire) de la Time Capsule ?  (j'aimerai bien faire en sorte qu'elle reçoive toujours la même adresse IP de la part de la Freebox)


Merci pour votre aide.


PS : Je ne pense pas que ce soit utile, mais bon : mon ordi = Mac OS 10.7.5 ; utilitaire Airport = 6.3.1


----------



## Polo35230 (13 Décembre 2013)

zags a dit:


> 2) Comment faire pour connaitre l'adresse MAC de l'interface ethernet (filaire) de la Time Capsule ?  (j'aimerai bien faire en sorte qu'elle reçoive toujours la même adresse IP de la part de la Freebox)


Pour connaître l'adresse Mac ethernet  de la capsule, je crois que tu peux la voir dans le menu de la TC via l'utilitaire airport (onglet "résumé"). Il y a aussi les adresses mac des deux cartes airport (2Ghz et 5Ghz)
Autrement, à partir d'une machine connectée en ethernet sur ton réseau local, tu fais via le Terminal un ping de la capsule (si tu connais son adresse IP), puis la commande:
arp -a
Tu verras alors l'adresse mac de la capsule associée à son adresse IP.


zags a dit:


> 1) Pourquoi ce problème de déconnexion de la Time Capsule (et comment le résoudre) ?



Pour ton pb de déconnexions, je ne sais pas trop comment tu as configuré ton réseau.
J'ai l'impression que tout le monde est sur le même réseau IP (192.168.0.0/24) avec deux serveurs DHCP (box et capsule) qui attribuent les même adresses IP en fct des adresses mac de tes différents équipements.
Pas banal, mais cependant pas bête. 
En théorie; ça pourrait marcher, mais bon,prenons par exemple un équipement connecté à la capsule qui a donc un couple mac/IP, l'@IP étant attribuée par la capsule.
Ce même équipement passe par la box qui dans sa conf a le même couple mac/IP , alors que ce n'est pas elle qui a affecté cette adresse IP à cette adresse mac. La box est perdue.
Et le lecteur aussi, car j'ai pas été très clair...
Mais je me comprends.

Perso, je ne ferais pas comme ça. Pour moi, il y a deux solutions. Soit la capsule est en mode pont, donc, un seul réseau IP, et un seul serveur DHCP (géré la box), soit elle est en mode routeur avec deux plans IP, et deux serveurs DHCP (box et capsule).

En mode pont:
La capsule, sur son port wan est client DHCP et reçoit son adresse IP du serveur DHCP de la Box (avec la possibilité d'attribuer une adresse IP en fct de l'adresse mac si on veut)
Tout le monde évoluera sur le plan IP de la Freebox (en 192.168.0.0/24 je crois)

En mode routeur:
Il y aura deux réseaux IP, un (en 192.168.0.0/24) entre la box et le port wan de la capsule (avec le port wan configuré de la même façon qu'en mode pont); La freebox étant serveur DHCP sur ce réseau IP.
L'autre réseau côté Lan de la capsule étant géré par le serveur DHCP de la capsule sur un plan IP privé en 10.0.1.0/24 par exemple.
Là aussi, on aura la possibilité de d'attribuer une adresse IP (en 10.) en fct des adresses mac des équipements.

Chais pas si j'ai été clair...


----------



## zags (13 Décembre 2013)

*** Adresse MAC de la Time Capsule :
Mais si mais c'est bien sûr ! 
Utilitaire Airport -> check IP de la Time Capsule -> Ping 192.168.0.5 -> arp-a -> et on lit tout betement.
Merci.



*** Config réseau :
J'ai pas tout compris ce que tu as voulu que je comprenne ;-)

Mais je peux te dire ceci (histoire d'être plus clair) :
Le dhcp de la Freebox dessert des adresses IP comprises entre 192.168.0.1 et 192.168.0.253 .
La Time Capsule est branchée en ethernet (filaire) sur la Freebox.
Le dhcp de la Time Capsule dessert des adresses IP entre 10.0.1.2 et 10.0.1.200 .

J'ai mis les adresses MAC de chaque ordinateur et Apple TV dans le dhcp de la Time Capsule et dans le dhcp de la Freebox

L'ordinateur qui se connecte en WiFi à la Time Capsule va recevoir l'adresse IP qui lui est destiné et qui commence par 10.0.1.x .
L'ordinateur qui se connecte en WiFi à la FreeBox va recevoir l'adresse IP qui lui est destiné et qui commence par 192.168.0.x

Ca me parait bien être deux réseaux distincts sans confusion possible entre les deux dhcpd.


----------



## Polo35230 (14 Décembre 2013)

zags a dit:


> Ca me parait bien être deux réseaux distincts sans confusion possible entre les deux dhcpd.


Alors, la capsule est bien en mode routeur. Ta conf est bonne. Ça devrait marcher.
Bien sûr, il peut tjs y avoir des pbs physiques. (câbles, ports,...) , mais tu as dû voir tout ça.

-As-tu le même pb sans configurer les adresses mac (dans la capsule et dans la box)?
Quelque chose me dit que ça doit marcher...

-Est-ce que ça marche avec UN SEUL équipement connecté à la capsule?
-Le bail DHCP est-il suffisamment long?
-Est-ce que la NAT est bien activée dans la capsule?
Sur ton réseau local, pour sortir sur internet, tu fais de la double NAT...

Pour repartir, tu mets hors tension la capsule. Ça a pour effet d'effacer par exemple la table arp.
Je pense que ton pb est lié à la cuisine des adresses mac.
Tu as deux réseaux wifi. Un de tes équipements configuré par exemple simultanément sur les deux réseaux (via deux interfaces) peut semer la zone dans les tables arp de la capsule et de la box.

Perso, je ferais un essai en connectant un seul équipement en ethernet sur la capsule pour voir si c'est stable.


----------



## zags (14 Décembre 2013)

Merci Polo35230 pour ces pistes, je vais vérifier tout ça.

Deux petites questions :
1) Etat de la Time Capsule : "double NAT" (et orange clignotant) . Est-ce normal ? Je connais "NAT", mais "double NAT" c'est quoi ? Est-ce qu'on appelait le "NAT conique" ?

2) Dans Utilitaire Airport, Préférences, J'ai coché la surveillance de la borne Airport. Il est dit que dès qu'il y aura un orange qui clignote ça m'alertera en ouvrant la fenêtre . Et justement, c'est orange clignotant et la fenêtre s'ouvre. Qu'est-ce que ça signifie ?

(je me sens un peu (beaucoup?) benêt sur le coup ;-) )

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h07 ----------




zags a dit:


> Merci Polo35230 pour ces pistes, je vais vérifier tout ça.
> 
> Deux petites questions :
> 1) Etat de la Time Capsule : "double NAT" (et orange clignotant) . Est-ce normal ? Je connais "NAT", mais "double NAT" c'est quoi ? Est-ce qu'on appelait le "NAT conique" ?
> ...





Humm Pfff  => Borne d?accès Wi-Fi*: compréhension et résolution du problème indiqué par le voyant d?état orange clignotant

Passage en mode "pont" et le voyant est vert  et mon problème devrait être résolu ...


----------



## Polo35230 (14 Décembre 2013)

Dans ton cas, avec deux réseaux IP, pour sortir sur internet, c'est normal que tu fasses de la double NAT chaque routeur natant....
Par exemple, prenons MAC1. Il est derrière la Capsule, et il veut accéder à internet.
MAC1IP: 10.0.1.7  @mac: mac1
La capsule nate (une première fois), MAC1 aura  après avoir traversé la capsule (@IP: 192.168.0.5 (adresse IP wan de la capsule)  + la cuisine des ports (PAT) pour assurer le retour)
Ensuite la Box Natera une 2ème fois MAC1 pour aller sur Internet  (@IP :AdresseIpPubliquedeDeLaBox + la cuisine des ports pour assurer la retour)
La capsule SAIT qu'il y aura de la double NAT, car côté Lan, elle est sur un plan IP privé (10.0.1.0/24), de même que côté Wan (192.168.0.0/24). Mais c'est normal.

Pour moi, la NAT conique est plus une façon de nater. Rien à voir avec la double NAT.

Avec la capsule en mode pont, tout le monde est sur le même réseau IP privé (celui de la box en 192.168.) donc, pas de double NAT.
Mais ça devrait marcher aussi avec la box en mode routeur et double nat...



zags a dit:


> Humm&#8230; Pfff &#8230; => Borne d?accès Wi-Fi*: compréhension et résolution du problème indiqué par le voyant d?état orange clignotant


Pareil...  

Un petit lien sur la double NAT...
http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1208?viewlocale=fr_FR    Là aussi on pourrait dire Humm&#8230; Pfff &#8230;  

C'est là qu'on voit la différence entre un vrai routeur, et les routeurs Apple.
Dans un vrai routeur, il y a des tables de routage.
Dans les "routeurs," Apple, il y a la notion de port internet (ou wan). C'est plus simple à configurer, mais par le fait, en mode routeur, on est obligé de nater sur le réseau local. Alors qu'avec un vrai routeur, non.
Mais sur les boxes, c'est aussi la même philosophie...
Enfin, je crois.


----------

